# Gear review and chance to win Sweet Wanderer Helmet and Motion Mamba Pogies



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

All you paddlers in need of cool new gear have 7 days left to get your entries in to win a Sweet Wanderer Helmet, NRS Motion Mamba Pogies, and a 1-year subscription to Kayak Session Magazine.

We’ll pick 2 winners on June 15th.

Winner #1, will get a Sweet Wanderer Helmet. The Wanderer is an extremely dependable all-round helmet. The small beak keeps water and sun from your eyes and offers great protection. And, with your choice of Bird Blue or Bright Red, you can look good while protecting yourself!
Sweet Protection | Helmets

Winner #2 will get a pair of Motion Mamba Pogies and a 1-year subscription to Kayak Session Magazine. The MM pogies feature a fleece-lined super thin material that makes these pogies a warm, but ultra-light option for keeping your hands happy in adverse conditions. 
NRS Motion Mambas at NRSweb.com

And Kayak Session Magazine is the bomb! What better way to get you psyched up about your next boating adventure than reading KS to learn about all the amazing rivers this world has to offer. I hear there is a great article about Ecuador in this current issue!
Kayak Session, the international whitewater magazine

So, visit us at www.smallworldadventures.com for your chance to win!

And check out Small World Adventures--Kayak Ecuador: The Small World gang trying to stay warm in the CA spring to read more about the great gear you can win.


----------

